# Minimum Conductor Bending radius



## pie man (Aug 27, 2009)

I know it is good wiring practice not to bend wiring (THHN) at right angles, but what code covers this? I only find conductor bending radius guidelines for over 600 Volts in NEC.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why, that would be 110.74.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Also 314.28 A 2 (from 110.74) and 408.3 G and 408.55 which refers you to Tables 312.6 A & B for "L" and "S or Z" bends respectively.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Never had a problem as long as it's stranded wire.. Chuck the solid in the trash..


----------



## pie man (Aug 27, 2009)

*minimum conductor bending radius in panelboards*

I see 110.74 referencing 314.28. There is ample space in the industrial control panel where the wiring exists, my issue is that the wiring is dressed with all of the THHN bent at right angles. I don't see the insulation cracked or discolored, so maybe it does meet code. It just rubs my fur the wrong way. Worse yet, the OEM has an interpretation from a NFPA engineer that says, "However, there are no specific requirements with regard to angle of a bend or a minimum bending radius of the curve for wire/conductor less than 600 volts in either the NEC or NFPA 79.".


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Never had a problem as long as it's stranded wire.. Chuck the solid in the trash..


I say the same about stranded smaller than #10.


----------



## pie man (Aug 27, 2009)

*bends*

I guess table 312.6(A) implies that #10 and smaller can be bent to your personal delight and still meet code.
#8 begins the implied minimum bending radius of 1-1/2".
I guess all the years of poo-pooing the practice of dressing #10 and smaller wire at right angles was unnecessary.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I say the same about stranded smaller than #10.


Opinions vary.

I normally work alone.. Stranded wire is far less problematic when pulling a 200Ft run alone. 
Ever tried to get solid #12s in a pull elbow by yourself? Just a pain.
As well as when fishing a conduit that is already half full.

Yes Solid is much easier to dress in a panel, but for me thats where it ends.


----------

